# Amplificador linear 1w catv canal 54 o 403.25 mhz



## granmaster (Dic 2, 2014)

saludos amigos!
estoy enfocado en desarrollar un proyecto de un canal local comunitario entre amigos y tengo a mano en modulador marca blonder tongue el cual desconozco la potencia en rf de salida, la cual imagino debe estar comprendida entre unos 50 mw o 100 mw  la verdad, no estoy seguro pero me gustaría que alguien me eche una mano para poner andar este proyecto, lo primero es que quiero elevar la potencia al menos 1 watt y ya de ahí en adelante según el progreso pues subir al menos hasta 20 watt como máximo, se que es algo ambicioso pero estoy enfocado en lograrlo con la colaboración de todos ustedes que tienen buena experiencia en rf, gracias de antemanos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2014)

Hola caro Don granmaster hacer un amplificador ultralineal para uso en TV analogica no es una tarea facil , requer buenos conocimento de RF y incluso tener en las manos equipos de medidas y testes en RF. Quando hablamos de FM broadcasting (88-108Mhz) tudo es mui mas sensillo , haora amplificar decentemente un sinal conplejo de TV sin distorciones , sin degradar la qualidad del video y audio requer una enpreita de buena envergadura.
Premeramente deves saper quanto tu exitador fornece en la salida , imaginar NO sirve , te aclaro eso porque con poco sinal ustedes no logra excitar correctamente lo lineal , con demasiado sinal ustedes satura o sobreexita lo lineal generando distorciones mui molestas en la qualidad del video y audio.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 2, 2014)

Uffff, un modulador 50 mW, eso es mucho, date por satisfecho si saca aunque sea 0,5 mW


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 2, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Uffff, un modulador 50 mW, eso es mucho, date por satisfecho si saca aunque sea 0,5 mW



Hola...La salia de RF de esos moduladores profesionales de TV están alrededor de los +55 a +60dBmV sobre 75ohms...hay que hacer el calculo de conversión para pasarlo a potencia. Aquí la data de uno similar pero de otra marca y aquí los modelos de ese fabricante.
Se usan como generador de canales en un video cable y tiene que extender la transmisión mas allá de los 200 o 300mts de cable coaxil de 1/2" y llegar con señal suficiente a la red de televisores y al próximo amplificador de señal por lo que la potencia no esta en el orden de los mW si no mas.
Es un excelente punto de partida para hacer un emisor de TV analógico pero amplificar como ha dicho Daniel Lopes no es solo pedir un esquema hacerlo...se necesita un buen laboratorio con instrumental acorde y experiencia en la RF y sobre todo conocimiento a fondo de lo que es una emisión de TV. Obviamente para hacer algo coherente. 
Aparte esta el echo que se necesita autorización de las autoridades que regulan el espectro radioeléctrico para "ocupar" una frecuencia de canal de TV.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 2, 2014)

Ahhhh, es que yo pensaba que era un modulador "de los de andar por casa", osease, los tipicos de VHS del canal 30 al 36, yo en eso ando, en aumentar su salida a 100 mW y mnover una etapa...


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 2, 2014)

Tal vez él se refiera al transistor BFG541, en este link hay un circuito tranverter que utiliza este transistor, por lo menos da una idea de la polarización del mismo, http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/transverter.jpg
Saludos
Americo


----------



## granmaster (Dic 3, 2014)

el modular entrega una potencia entre +42 dBmV and +60 dBmV entiendo que no es una tarea facil tengo idea y conocimiento en la polarizacion pero nunca habia trabajado en frecuencia tan elevadas, un pana me hizo la sugerencia de cojer la etapa potencia de un transceiver uhf y hacer algunos ajustes pero hace tiempo que no veo al pana para pedirle sugerencias, pero se que con la ayuda de todos al menos intentare sacarle aunque sea un watt de potencia al modulador. gracias a todos por iluminar mis ideas en este proyecto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> el modular entrega una potencia entre +42 dBmV and +60 dBmV entiendo que no es una tarea facil tengo idea y conocimiento en la polarizacion pero nunca habia trabajado en frecuencia tan elevadas, un pana me hizo la sugerencia de cojer la etapa potencia de un transceiver uhf y hacer algunos ajustes pero hace tiempo que no veo al pana para pedirle sugerencias, pero se que con la ayuda de todos al menos intentare sacarle aunque sea un watt de potencia al modulador. gracias a todos por iluminar mis ideas en este proyecto.


Hola a todos , caro Don granmaster la idea de adaptar una salida de un transceiver UHF es mui buena y factible desde que si tenga en las manos equipamentos de medidas (generadores de RF ,Wattimetros , analizador de espectro , etc...) para si puder en premero lugar  canbiar la nueva banda de frequenzia a funcionar y despues repolarizar las etapas amplificadoras para clase "A" porque seguramente esas andam en clase "C".
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola granmaster,Aqui te dejo unos planitos de mis paisanos ,Quizas  te sirvan como fuente de inspiracion en tu proyecto,se trata de un tx de tv en uhf,con sus diferentes etapas.incluyendo un final de 2w.

Saludos.

 Atte El Griego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola granmaster,Aqui te dejo unos planitos de mis paisanos ,Quizas  te sirvan como fuente de inspiracion en tu proyecto,se trata de un tx de tv en uhf,con sus diferentes etapas.incluyendo un final de 2w.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Atte El Griego.




!!Afortunadamente los diagramas esquemacticos son universales , porque ya lo idioma Grego.......... ese es una lastima en si entiender , jajaajjajajajjaja
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 4, 2014)

Estoy analizando el diagrama que subió elgriego por las posibilidades de amplificar las etapas de baja potencia, tengo ya a mano dos estapas de alta potencia de dos transceiver uhf, para Daniel López sólo cuento con wattimetro contador de frecuencias y fuentes reguladas el generador y el analizador de espectro es lo único que me hace falta, pero pienso usar el modulador como generador de la frecuencia deseada, otra cosa Daniel López que me aconseja para por lo menos obtener uno o dos watt salida para así entonces analizar la fusión del amplificador del transcribir. Gracias antemanos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> Estoy analizando el diagrama que subió elgriego por las posibilidades de amplificar las etapas de baja potencia, tengo ya a mano dos estapas de alta potencia de dos transceiver uhf, para Daniel López sólo cuento con wattimetro contador de frecuencias y fuentes reguladas el generador y el analizador de espectro es lo único que me hace falta, pero pienso usar el modulador como generador de la frecuencia deseada, otra cosa Daniel López que me aconseja para por lo menos obtener uno o dos watt salida para así entonces analizar la fusión del amplificador del transcribir. Gracias antemanos


Bueno premeramente te pido que subas mas informaciones tecnicas de lo transceiver UHF que tiene en las manos( fotos y diagrama esquemactico) para que yo pueda con mucho gusto tentar ayudarte lo mejor en que for lo possible.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 4, 2014)

aqui algunas fotos de lo que tengo a mano para trabajar en el proyecto disculpen la calidad de las fotos es que la tome en horas oscuras.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2014)

Bueno caro Don granmaster , te recomendo sacar la tampa mectalica que cubre lo modulo amplificador hibrido de modo sapermos qual es su codigo y puder estudiar su hoja de datos tecnicos. Desafortunadamente las urtimas dos fotos estan con demasiada luminosidad lo que molesta en mucho puder mirar correctamente los conponentes. ?? se no for de muchas molestias , poderias ustedes aclarar lo codigo de lo transistor ceramico??
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel  lopes.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 4, 2014)

en estas fotos se nota mejor algunos detalles de todos modos en una de las dos tarjetas que tengo se puede apreciar que utiliza un modulo de rf como driver y un transistor de potencia que consta con las siguientes referencias. M57704H (modulo hybrido) y c3102 transistor de potencia, y en la otra tarjeta tenemos una etapa potencia que consta de un solo transistor de referencia 2sc2783


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2014)

Hola caro Don granmaster , quízaz una tentativa es excitar lo modulo hibrido M57704H con tu modulador profesional Blonder Tongue , haora yo no se en realidad qual es la lineariedad dese modulo hibrido amplificador una ves que el fue desahollado a andar en FM y en FM lo quesito de lineariedad no es nesesario , portanto   si sirve o es adecuado a amplificar sinales conplejos de audio y video sin distorciones molestas que pueden conprometer la qualidad del sinal a sener transmitido , no se hay que esperimentar .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 8, 2014)

Amigos en ebay hay unos driver que trabajan a 500mhz y 1 watt la pregunta es uno de estos modulos podras ser capaz de transmitir video brocast y de ser asi habra que modificar algo?, podre excitar el modulo M57704H que me recomiendan aqui debajo dejo algunas fotos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 8, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> Amigos en ebay hay unos driver que trabajan a 500mhz y 1 watt la pregunta es uno de estos modulos podras ser capaz de transmitir video brocast y de ser asi habra que modificar algo?, podre excitar el modulo M57704H que me recomiendan aqui debajo dejo algunas fotos.



Hay que hacer el trabajo de convertir los dB de salida del modulador pero creo recordar que alguna vez lo hice y rondaba el W de salida sobre 75ohms asi que de poco te servira un modulo que tiene igual o menor potencia que el propio equipo a amplificar y sin especificar si la amplificación es lineal o no.
Otra cuestión es la LINEALIDAD de amplificador y la ganancia pareja en los casi 6MHz que tiene el ancho del canal a emitir...el modulo M57704H ese no sirve por que esta diseñado para FM en esa frecuencia donde predomina el uso de etapas de clase "C"(lo mas anti-lineal que existe) pero del mejor rendimiento. La potencia de excitación lo dice claramente la hoja de datos es 400mW MAXIMO pero en el rango de trabajo del modulo(450 a 470MHz).
En TV se debe calcular(hacer las cosas a medida) no improvisar ya que el resultado de dicha acción es pésimo.
De todas formas con probar no cuesta nada y ya que tienes todo puedes ir ganado experiencia en el ramo.

Ric.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 8, 2014)

en definitiva mejor elijo armar desde cero un amplificador que se adapte a la necesidad que tengo de echar andar el modulador pero como mi experiencia en tv es muy baja me dejo llevar del consejo de todos ustedes asi que con su ayuda espero poder armar algo que me aumente aunque sea a un watt la potencia del modulador ya que lo que quiero es realizar un poyecto comunitario. gracias a todos ustedes por aclarar toda duda y por aumentar a un nivel mas mis conocimientos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 9, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> en definitiva mejor elijo armar desde cero un amplificador que se adapte a la necesidad que tengo de echar andar el modulador pero como mi experiencia en tv es muy baja me dejo llevar del consejo de todos ustedes asi que con su ayuda espero poder armar algo que me aumente aunque sea a un watt la potencia del modulador ya que lo que quiero es realizar un poyecto comunitario. gracias a todos ustedes por aclarar toda duda y por aumentar a un nivel mas mis conocimientos.



YA tienes el 1W de salida en el modulador cuando lo pones al máximo!!!! es lo que estoy tratando de decirte desde hace varios mensajes atrás. Lamentablemente no tengo circuitos para amplificar dicha señal y hacer lo que te propones. 

Ric.


----------



## chevitron (Dic 9, 2014)

un transistor de un wat es el RD01MUS1 y es para uhf auque yo lo utilize para vhf 
atte.
don. chevi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> YA tienes el 1W de salida en el modulador cuando lo pones al máximo!!!! es lo que estoy tratando de decirte desde hace varios mensajes atrás. Lamentablemente no tengo circuitos para amplificar dicha señal y hacer lo que te propones.
> 
> Ric.


Huuuuummmmmm , bueno yo sinseramente no conosco ese modulador pero dudo que el desaholle hasta 1Wattio en su salida , quizaz unos 20mWattios en lo maximo , aclaro eso porque con 1 Wattios y una buena antena trasnmissora es possible ir mui lejos y adespues 1 wattios es demasiada potencia para qualquer sistema de CATV .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Huuuuummmmmm , bueno yo sinseramente no conosco ese modulador pero dudo que el desaholle hasta 1Wattio en su salida , quizaz unos 20mWattios en lo maximo , aclaro eso porque con 1 Wattios y una buena antena trasnmissora es possible ir mui lejos y adespues 1 wattios es demasiada potencia para qualquer sistema de CATV .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Me hicieron calcular no mas  ....+60dBmV sobre 75ohms son 1V(o 1000mV) sobre los 75ohms y la potencia es 1V(al cuadrado)/75ohms= 0.01333W o 13,3mW en 75ohms de carga. La salida del modulador da 13,3mW de salida con una carga de 75ohms.
Por lo tanto estaba equivocado al estimar que era 1W de salida.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Me hicieron calcular no mas  ....+60dBmV sobre 75ohms son 1V(o 1000mV) sobre los 75ohms y la potencia es 1V(al cuadrado)/75ohms= 0.01333W o 13,3mW en 75ohms de carga. La salida del modulador da 13,3mW de salida con una carga de 75ohms.
> Por lo tanto estaba equivocado al estimar que era 1W de salida.
> 
> Ric.


Como ya aclarava lo "Chapolyn Colorado": non contanban con mi astucia , jajajajajajaja.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 9, 2014)

Se puede empezar por un modulo híbrido de CATV que rondan lo mas de 30dB de ganancia como este...tengo estos usados que me quedaron pero no llegan a 400MHz.

Ric.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 9, 2014)

amigos acabo de conseguir este modulo MHW7185C con el cual creo empezar a tener ganancia debajo dejo su hoja de datos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> amigos acabo de conseguir este modulo MHW7185C con el cual creo empezar a tener ganancia debajo dejo su hoja de datos.


Hola caro Don granmaster ,ese amplificador hibrido seguramente te sirve mui bien, haora ustedes tiene que ayustar correctamente la excitación (nivel de salida de RF del modulador CATV) para no sobreexcitar lo modulo amplificador y generar distorciones molestas que degradan en mucho la qualidad de la imagen y sonido.
Con ese modulo hibrido es possible despues excitar otras etapas amplificadoras de major potenzia.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 10, 2014)

Los modulos hibridos son una muy muy buena opcion, pocos componentes, alta linealidad en toda la bada para la que han sido diseñados, etc ahora, el tema está en "encontrarlos".


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 10, 2014)

Yo utilizo un módulo híbrido para "levantar"  la potencia de mi modulador y "atacar" el driver de 1 watt RF en UHF, aquí hay mas detalle:
https://sites.google.com/site/txtvuhf/
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## granmaster (Dic 11, 2014)

tengo el modulo y su hoja de datos ahora lo que me falta es como polarizar el modulo y una etapa potencia para despues del modulo y disculpen la ignorancia pero no habia trabajado nunca alta frecuencia y mucho menos en tv.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2014)

granmaster dijo:


> tengo el modulo y su hoja de datos ahora lo que me falta es como polarizar el modulo y una etapa potencia para despues del modulo y disculpen la ignorancia pero no habia trabajado nunca alta frecuencia y mucho menos en tv.


Bueno eso es facil : la entrada dese modulo hibrido amplificador es lo premero pino ( eso contando de la esquierda para derecha mirando ese modulo frontalmente tal como en la hoja de datos tecnicos) , los dos pinos seguintes son tierra o massa , lo quarto pino es la alimentación y esa es de +24Vcc preferencialmente estabilizados , asi  te recomendo enplear un regulador LM7824 para tal tarea. los dos proximos pino son tierra o massa y lo urtimo pino( a esquierda) es la salida de RF.Ese modulo hibrido amplificador si calienta bien porque el trabaja en clase "A" sienpre consumindo curriente con o sin excitación de RF, asi es mui inportant armalo en un bueno dicipador de calor.
Otra recomendación mui inportant es desacoplar mui bien lo pino de alimentación (+24Vcc) con multiplos capacitores para la tierra , por ejenplo 1nF + 10nF +100nF + 10uF X 35 voltios. Puede parecer a principio una gran tonteria armar todos eses capacitores en paralelo para lograr  desacoplar la alimentación , pero en realidad cada capacitor trabaja mejor en frequenzias distintas asi garantizamos un gran rango de possibles frequenzias a sener neutralizadas (possibles oscilaciones parasitas y altamente molestas).
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## granmaster (Dic 12, 2014)

muchas gracias daniel lopez ya mismo me pongo en marcha con el modulo y subo imagen del progreso muchas gracias amigo por apoyar este gran proyecto para mi.


----------

